# puppy vaginitis



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

We learned today that Sweetie has puppy vaginitis. The vet started her on an oral antibiotic, called Clavamox.

Does anyone have experience treating puppy vaginitis? Using Clavamox?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

With clients or my own dogs, I often don't treat it unless they have clinical signs of an issue like urinary frequency/urgency. Most dogs will eventually "grow out of it"... usually after being spayed or after the first heat. In the scheme of things, I don't think it is a big deal!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very common, sometimes takes more than one dose to fully treat. We went thru several treatments with Tinkerbell. One thing to watch is make sure when she pees she is not sitting it it. The vet told us to pay attention and sure enough, Tinkerbell was squatting on a slight hill where it would roll under her. We started encouraging her to move a bit and the problem stopped.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi i just saw this... my lab had it when she was a puppy too. they also treated it with clavamox..its not a big deal but they did tell me to wipe her with a wet paper towel thruout the day...give her kisses


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I think virtually all my girls have had it as pups. I have never used any antibiotics for it. What I did give was cranberry capsules and tried to keep the area clean. As stated after their first season it was never again an issue.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes i remember that too after her first heat never had another bout of it again


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

How do you know if the dog has this problem? What are the signs?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The clinical sign of vaginitis is green goo from the vulva. Honestly, 9 times out of 10, it bothers us humans much more than the dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

mfreib1 said:


> How do you know if the dog has this problem? What are the signs?



Some of the indications I have noticed with my girls.
Excessive cleaning of themselves.
The feathering gets a little sticky and dries so that it clumps together.
Need/desire to squat and pee a LOT.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Yes, those were her three symptoms. She would clean herself constantly, secrete a cream colored discharge that would make her hairs very dirty and clumpy, and pee very frequently. Our sweet baby girl was having several accidents in the house, too.

The first vet we took her to said she seemed fine and only gave her a sanitary cut. Our new vet diagnosed it as puppy vaginitis and thought we should try to treat it. I feel better knowing what it is and that she will soon have some relief.

Thanks for all of your suggestions. We have been wiping her clean several times a day with a baby wipe. The vet also suggested we clean her with hydrogen peroxide once a day. Her opening is still bright red, but thankfully the discharge is decreasing.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just saw this thread and am glad that your girl is feeling better. Samantha had this as a puppy too, around 8 months (spayed at 6 months). I don't remember the antibiotic but DEFINITELY remember that we were given medicated (I think) wipes to clean her with twice daily. We still make jokes about having to wipe Samantha's "******," and thankfully she doesn't seem to understand.  

Our vet tech even went so far as to ask if she was possibly in heat, to which I replied, "if she is I want a refund for the spay we had done two months ago." Oops. Thankfully our vet knew better and she got well quickly!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My girl had this as a puppy. Every time I mentioned it to the vet he send us home with antibiotics. Honestly don't think the antibiotics did any good and if it were to happen again I would just leave it be. I believe it is Dr. Hutch that says that puppy vaginitis is just normal discharge in prepubescent bitches.


----------

